# Wisconsin Cube Group



## CubeWizard23 (Jun 28, 2015)

Need some cubers to hang with in/near WI.


----------



## cmhardw (Jun 28, 2015)

There's a group of us that get together every couple months or so in Madison. Do you live close to there?


----------



## TMarshall (Jun 28, 2015)

cmhardw said:


> There's a group of us that get together every couple months or so in Madison. Do you live close to there?



I'm going to be in Middleton for a couple weeks this July. I don't have the exact date, but would it be possible to have a meetup once I have a definitive date?


----------



## Chog (Jul 28, 2015)

I live in the Madison area and would also like to meet with local cubers. In fact, I'd be willing to host a meetup at the office where I work. I work at a game company and we recently acquired an awesome penthouse suite near the capitol with tons of large windows and seating areas to hang out in. 

Give me a poke if you guys end up doing anything or need a host!


----------



## Tgrede (Jul 28, 2015)

I'm relatively new to cubing, been cubing for about a month with a PB of 46 seconds and an average of about a minute. But i'm in southeast Wisconsin about 2 hours from Madison


----------



## tstalheim (Sep 3, 2015)

I live in Madison as well and I would most definitely be down for a meet up!


----------



## One Wheel (Feb 24, 2016)

Madison is a bit of a stretch for me, especially given my current level of commitment to cubing, but if somebody set up a competition in the La Crosse area or south (I'm halfway between Viroqua and Prairie du Chien, and have cows to milk twice a day) I would be strongly inclined to go. I wouldn't expect to win, but with a little work I can get under 40 seconds on 3x3, and probably under 6 minutes on 5x5, and I'm fine with making everybody else look good.


----------



## Jhahoua (Apr 14, 2016)

Hey just thought I's let everyone here know we're having a competition in Madison in a couple of weeks.

Here is the website with all the info https://www.cubingusa.com/ClockNOtherStuff2016/


----------



## David Jiang (May 3, 2016)

how do we join the group?


----------



## BWN Cubing (May 3, 2016)

I live in Madison, I'd be willing to do some sort of meetup.


----------



## nalralz (May 3, 2016)

I'm up for it!


----------



## David Jiang (May 30, 2016)

I'm hosting a cube comp in wisconsin it's not wca but it will be fun I have a gap of 40 people it's on june fourth and will be hosted in the middleton library. EMail me for more details. If you want to register also email me. [email protected]


----------

